# 50lb mono shock way to thick, braid?



## KevinImX0 (Dec 25, 2011)

i use a 15 lb monofilament main line. and i tie on a 50lb shock leader with mono as well. but the mono is sooo fat. its so fat i can barely clip it underneath the line clip on the side of the spool. And it just makes a huge knot. 

I was wondering if i could buy a 50 or higher lb braid, and use that as a shock leader? i am aware that the purpose of the shock leader is because mono can stretch. but ive seen youtube videos of people using 20lb mono to a 100lb braid shock leader. And some people even braid to braid. 

Does it still work okay? or is this not recommended? and since braid is so thin and so strong, don't you think a 50lb braid would cut through my own 15lb mono at the knots?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

WOW, we that have been using this main/shock combo been doing it all wrong for all these years. Thanks for opening our eyes........A year or so ago this guy fisherkid 123 or kid fisher123 something like that knew it all and loved to see himself type. You need to hook up with him.....


----------



## KevinImX0 (Dec 25, 2011)

i can understand braid to braid, but im worried such a thin mono to a strong lb braid. That the no name knot i tie to combine them together, that the braid will rip through the mono when i cast or land get an unwanted sting ray.


----------



## dchfm123 (Jun 11, 2011)

Ok, I'm confused. The guy asked questions and you just burned him for it. Did I miss something?


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

opcorn:


----------



## Chris_Worthington (Jul 13, 2012)

Assuming the only issue is when the rod is not rigged as how to store the line on the reel in transit?

Have ya ever used rubbers?

As in bands around the spool?


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

Guys stop giving him Hell he's just wanting to learn how to fish


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

dchfm123 said:


> Ok, I'm confused. The guy asked questions and you just burned him for it. Did I miss something?


Nope, Some people just can't say anything nice or helpful.



bloodworm said:


> Guys stop giving him Hell he's just wanting to learn how to fish


I'm all for people going out and looking for a spot to fish rather than them asking all the time if the fish are biting at location X. But when someone asks a legitimate question and obviously doesn't know some of the history of this site and threads in the past that have covered these types of topics its sad to see them hammered for a simple question. If someone wants to tie on braid as a shock leader and go out in a field and cast it, they will learn soon enough whether it works for them or not. Nailing them for the question is just unfortunate.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

As the pot calls the kettle black....


----------



## Chris_Worthington (Jul 13, 2012)

KevinImX0 said:


> i use a 15 lb monofilament main line. and i tie on a 50lb shock leader with mono as well. but the mono is sooo fat. its so fat* i can barely clip it underneath the line clip on the side of the spoo*l. And it just makes a huge knot.


Is this the only issue your having with your current shock leader setup?

Explain "huge knot" further please


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

AbuMike said:


> As the pot calls the kettle black....


Have another beer Mike.


----------



## NcRon (Dec 15, 2007)

opcorn:


----------



## KevinImX0 (Dec 25, 2011)

simply. 

Would braid cut through my mono line. when i tie the 2 lines together. if you say braided line can cut my hand, i wonder how easily it can cut through 15 lb mono at the cast or a big string ray no fish i intend to catch is heavier than a ray

I plan on doing a spider hitch to a no name knot or bristol or yucatan variation.


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

KevinImX0 said:


> simply.
> 
> Would braid cut through my mono line. when i tie the 2 lines together. if you say braided line can cut my hand, i wonder how easily it can cut through 15 lb mono at the cast or a big string ray no fish i intend to catch is heavier than a ray
> 
> I plan on doing a spider hitch to a no name knot or bristol or yucatan variation.


No it won't cut through and give the alberto knot a try. Before you give up on mono shock leaders you may want to try changing up and working on your shock leader knot. I like a straight albright and with 20lb to 50lb its very small.


----------



## dchfm123 (Jun 11, 2011)

Someone must have pissed in mikes cheerios this morning, that or hes having an internet a-hole moment. either way its uncalled for.


----------



## Chris_Worthington (Jul 13, 2012)

Why not just go braid all the way and forget the shock leader all together?

50lb braid is the same diameter as 12lb mono

All my Mono reels have mono shocks, All my braid reels have no shocks

I like both for various reasons depending upon what I am doing, but I never mix the two. JMHO


----------



## planb (Aug 26, 2010)

Kevin, I hope this helps you out a bit. There are a ton of different materials and methods available for using a leader off your main line, as well as tons of opinions about what's best, what works and what doesn't work. Regardless of what you use, someone will slam it. It's just the way it is! Lots of people can't think outside the little box they're living in and everything they have or have done is better than the next.
Now, to hopefully answer your question. Yes, there is a good chance your braid will cut your mono if you are not tying a knot that is designed for that application and you're not tying it properly and with plenty of lubrication before cinching it down. I'm not real clear on exactly what species of fish you're after, but I would recommend trying this out. This has worked for me for God knows how many years without a failure. The only time it has failed is when the braid has been loaded and the fish ran me in some rocks and cut me off. Anyone who fishes 15-30# braid around rocks I'm sure can attest to this happening occasionally. Anyway, spool up with 20-30# braid of your choice. Power Pro and Suffix 832 are good braids in my opinion. The 832 is a little more abrasion resistant IMO. Run a 20-30# mono leader off the braid. Connect the two with a uni to uni knot, well lubed and properly tied and you should be good to go. Pay attention to the wraps and loops of the knot, making sure they are laying properly and not overlapping each other during the tie. If you don't pay attention to the details of your knot and something doesn't lay right, it will fail. Really take your time tying your knots. The more you tie them, the better and faster you will get at it. The best fishermen in the world make sure their knots are right. The uni to uni knot is a fairly simple knot to tie. I do 12-14 wraps around the mono with the braid and 10-12 wraps around the braid with the mono. Knot may seem a little bulky, but I have had zero problems with it coming through or damaging my guides. This is just one method that has proven itself to me over the years. I honestly hope this helped you a little. Good luck and continue to ask questions. Some forget that we've all been there! Take care and happy fishing.


----------



## Chris_Worthington (Jul 13, 2012)

A dab of super glue on a shock knot can make things a bit more slick as well and may help depending upon the rods guides.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

With 15 lb. mono mainline I would think 30 or 40 lb (mono) test shock would have enough strength and still tie up with knots small enough to pass through the guides easily. 
I would give it a try, it won't hurt.


----------



## Phaedrus (Mar 25, 2011)

I have been using a 200lb braid shock with 20lb mono main line for the past two years throwing 6 or 8 and bait for shark fishing and have not had one line break on a cast and have never had a knot fail in catching sharks up to 6 1/2 feet. I have had other things fail- hooks broken in half, lies cut on structure or tail whipped- but never a fail or cut mono at the knot.


----------



## KevinImX0 (Dec 25, 2011)

Phaedrus said:


> I have been using a 200lb braid shock with 20lb mono main line for the past two years throwing 6 or 8 and bait for shark fishing and have not had one line break on a cast and have never had a knot fail in catching sharks up to 6 1/2 feet. I have had other things fail- hooks broken in half, lies cut on structure or tail whipped- but never a fail or cut mono at the knot.


its like god just showed himself to tell me to shut the F* up about me wondering if hes real or not.


----------



## KevinImX0 (Dec 25, 2011)

Chris_Worthington said:


> Why not just go braid all the way and forget the shock leader all together?
> 
> 50lb braid is the same diameter as 12lb mono
> 
> ...


i use spinning, would soon like to switch to conventional. But powerpro is kinda exspensive and in order to stay thin with mono, i had to go light. Only fix for the surf was a shock leader.


----------



## KevinImX0 (Dec 25, 2011)

dchfm123 said:


> Someone must have pissed in mikes cheerios this morning, that or hes having an internet a-hole moment. either way its uncalled for.


lol i didn't think it was that bad at all. Im not that sensitive, even if he was serious about it. It seemed to be more like a, joking busting your balls, thing. Or he's just annoyed or is suspecting me of being a forum troll. Even if he is hinting at these things, it wasn't mean lol. 

I moved passed what he said and continued on with my question, hoping you guys would answer. Don't have to scold your old forum buddy. New boys can take the heat, don't worry im not going to cry.


----------



## KevinImX0 (Dec 25, 2011)

okay so so far
____________________________________________________

* mono to braid = okay
* braid knots use more turns
* braid cuts hands
* rocks cut braid easier than mono
* power pro and suffix

i guess since theres no stretch in braid. i wonder how that works... in taking "shock" off a cast. Now its just a curiosity thing. . .


----------



## KevinImX0 (Dec 25, 2011)

Chris_Worthington said:


> Assuming the only issue is when the rod is not rigged as how to store the line on the reel in transit?
> 
> Have ya ever used rubbers?
> 
> As in bands around the spool?


i use electrical tape, but its not just about the storing. The lines just soo thick. and its only necessary for casting my 4-6oz sinkers. Suggest by this forum of 10lb line per ounce. Ive also seen such thick mono is bad for detecting bites on this forum as well. But its mainly because there are guide problems. I can just hear it smack every single guide in a corkscrew pattern. and when i reel in fish, the tension against the guide edges hangs up with the knot. And i have to bobble the tip up and down to relieve the tension and get it past the tip guide. 

the 15lb mono main to 50lb mono shock was done with a spider hitch to a no name knot, or a also called variation yucatan/bristol knot. I used to use the slim beauty and it was worse. the no name knot is probably the smallest knot i get.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Hey Kevin I've used braid to mono and it works great, try some 130lb braid, get a 150yd spool of spider wire and it will work fine. Uni-uni


----------



## Chris_Worthington (Jul 13, 2012)

KevinImX0 said:


> i use electrical tape, but its not just about the storing. The lines just soo thick. and its only necessary for casting my 4-6oz sinkers. Suggest by this forum of 10lb line per ounce. Ive also seen such thick mono is bad for detecting bites on this forum as well. But its mainly because there are guide problems. I can just hear it smack every single guide in a corkscrew pattern. and when i reel in fish, the tension against the guide edges hangs up with the knot. And i have to bobble the tip up and down to relieve the tension and get it past the tip guide.
> 
> the 15lb mono main to 50lb mono shock was done with a spider hitch to a no name knot, or a also called variation yucatan/bristol knot. I used to use the slim beauty and it was worse. the no name knot is probably the smallest knot i get.


Now were talking braid verses Mono for the most part and that is a can of worms on any forum....

Some fish in some circumstances I want to know when the fish farts next to my line and when it bites I want to set the hook right then and there.

Sometimes I want the delay Mono gives me to not rip the hook out.

What are you fishing for?


----------



## Chris_Worthington (Jul 13, 2012)

and what rod is hanging these knots, something sounds like a mismatch


----------



## KevinImX0 (Dec 25, 2011)

Chris_Worthington said:


> Now were talking braid verses Mono for the most part and that is a can of worms on any forum....
> 
> Some fish in some circumstances I want to know when the fish farts next to my line and when it bites I want to set the hook right then and there.
> 
> ...





Chris_Worthington said:


> and what rod is hanging these knots, something sounds like a mismatch


i have a 12 ft beef stick, 12 ft okuma longitude, 11 ft daiwa tournament, 9 ft zebco ocean side 1100 series. and the rod tips are all close to the same size guides.... and it just catches as im reeling in at the tip guide. Because its literally bending the line at an acute angle if im on a pier... 

i live in northern virginia and head to the chesapeake bay, most of the time its just croakers and spots. blues occasionally and the very rare striped bass. The primary target for most of the people fishing where i fish. Is blue fish.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Try a spider hitch to Albright with a braid shock leader if you've got small tip guides


----------



## Chris_Worthington (Jul 13, 2012)

KevinImX0 said:


> i have a 12 ft beef stick, 12 ft okuma longitude, 11 ft daiwa tournament, 9 ft zebco ocean side 1100 series. and the rod tips are all close to the same size guides.... and it just catches as im reeling in at the tip guide. Because its literally bending the line at an acute angle if im on a pier...
> 
> i live in northern virginia and head to the chesapeake bay, most of the time its just croakers and spots. blues occasionally and the very rare striped bass. The primary target for most of the people fishing where i fish. Is blue fish.


I guess now I am wondering why you are in need of a shock all together? A shock is for casting a larger weight and bait in order to not break the rod, reel and or line.

Croaker, spots, etc. I use braid with "X" rig

Casting out to a blue I use a mono tippet/leader around 30" long and that never enters the guides.

Typically the rod is straightened right around the wash and the line around the reel (The shock) pulls double duty at that point (Surf)

Otherwise there has been some good knot suggestions for you to try


----------



## KevinImX0 (Dec 25, 2011)

Chris_Worthington said:


> I guess now I am wondering why you are in need of a shock all together? A shock is for casting a larger weight and bait in order to not break the rod, reel and or line.
> 
> Croaker, spots, etc. I use braid with "X" rig
> 
> ...


its mainly for casting, thats why i would rather not have such a thick line to begin with. It doesn't really benefit me in any way. But i cast 4 oz and 6 oz on my 12 fters. supposidly a good rule of thumb is 10lbs per ounce. So im cutting it short on my 6oz sinkers. . . rather just go with the 100lb power pro, probably half as thin as 50lb mono. and just start going ham with everything and anything


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

How long are your cast? With straight 30lb braid on a smaller spinner and 7ft rod, you can hit distance with a 2-3oz sinker


----------



## KevinImX0 (Dec 25, 2011)

NC KingFisher said:


> How long are your cast? With straight 30lb braid on a smaller spinner and 7ft rod, you can hit distance with a 2-3oz sinker


im not sure probably not even 80 yards lol


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

I use a slim beauty with 50# wind on using 30# mono on a 12ft beef stick casting rig, ticks a bit on the tip reeling in but not much trouble.
js


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

KevinImX0 said:


> simply.
> 
> Would braid cut through my mono line. when i tie the 2 lines together. if you say braided line can cut my hand, i wonder how easily it can cut through 15 lb mono at the cast or a big string ray no fish i intend to catch is heavier than a ray
> 
> I plan on doing a spider hitch to a no name knot or bristol or yucatan variation.


No it won't cut through the mono. I use 17 lb mono with 50lb braid over top and a 50 lb shock leader tossing 8nbait on my heavyier heavers. I use the uni to uni knot nad have never had any issues.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2006)

RuddeDogg said:


> No it won't cut through the mono. I use 17 lb mono with 50lb braid over top and a 50 lb shock leader tossing 8nbait on my heavyier heavers. I use the uni to uni knot nad have never had any issues.


If the Uni Uni knot is too bulky on the 50#, try the new way I've been doing. Start with the 50# like you are tying a slim beauty with the double overhand and then run the 17 through the figure 8 and finish with the 17 making a uni around the 50.


----------



## NASCAR (Jul 26, 2013)

Don't know if its been said yet simply because I havent taken the time to read all this, but go buy some 50lbs JINKAI mono leader, its about as thick as 30lbs mono, should make your knots smaller.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> If the Uni Uni knot is too bulky on the 50#, try the new way I've been doing. Start with the 50# like you are tying a slim beauty with the double overhand and then run the 17 through the figure 8 and finish with the 17 making a uni around the 50.


I have been doing good with the uni to uni, but I may try this. Thanks.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

1. Get some hollow core
2. Make spliced leaders
3. ???
4. Profit


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

dudeondacouch said:


> 1. Get some hollow core
> 2. Make spliced leaders
> 3. ???
> 4. Profit


Haha braid gnomes huh?


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

cooper138 said:


> Haha braid gnomes huh?


Gnomes?


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

dudeondacouch said:


> Gnomes?


 sorry thought you were talking about the underpants gnomes from south park

Phase 1 collect underpants
Phase 2 ????
Phase 3 profit


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

*googles*

Oh, I guess I was. Never knew the origin.


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

That may be the first factual piece of information I've had on this site. Irrelevant as it may be I may now rest.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Remember.....absorbing shock (mono) of the cast and making sure you don't break off (braid) an 8-10oz sinker on the cast are 2 different things in the realm of "Shock Leaders"


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Maybe we should tape the two together then


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

NC KingFisher said:


> Maybe we should tape the two together then


No, you put one INSIDE the other. It's way better!


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

I've gotta get a needle. And some more hollow braid.


----------



## KevinImX0 (Dec 25, 2011)

AbuMike said:


> Remember.....absorbing shock (mono) of the cast and making sure you don't break off (braid) an 8-10oz sinker on the cast are 2 different things in the realm of "Shock Leaders"


abumike your good at confusing people. because im confused again.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Lol


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

NC KingFisher said:


> I've gotta get a needle. And some more hollow braid.


if you take your time, you don't need a needle. just use some sandpaper to make the end round. (a needle *is* a lot easier though)


----------



## CJS (Oct 2, 2006)

Spliced leaders for throwing top and bottom rigs to spot, croaker, and schoolie rockfish? Really???

Hundreds and hundreds of drum fishermen use double unis, albrights, slim beautys with 17/20 lb mono and 50 lb shock. Very few have any issues. Check the tag ends on the knot to make sure they aren't hanging up. 

I throw 3 oz with 15 lb braid on a 9 footer plenty far and never felt the need for a shock leader. I throw 6 pretty hard with 40 lb shock leaders on a 12 footer and never worry about breaking off. Dropping to 40 might help a little in your situation. 

I have watched some pretty powerful casters throw 8 and bait over and over with 50 lb shock leaders without breaking because they weren't using 10 lb of shock for every ounce of weight. Pay attention to what people around you are doing (especially the ones catching fish)and adapt the methods that work to how you fish, but don't let people on an internet forum get in your head.

I have learned plenty from these forums, but you really learn from watching and listening when you are fishing.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

KevinImX0 said:


> abumike your good at confusing people. because im confused again.


Agghhh. now you went and left the door open!


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

CJS said:


> Spliced leaders for throwing top and bottom rigs to spot, croaker, and schoolie rockfish? Really???


Oh hells no.

Those are for toothy critters.  I was just trying to liven the thread up, and one thing led to another...


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

CJS said:


> Spliced leaders for throwing top and bottom rigs to spot, croaker, and schoolie rockfish? Really???
> 
> Hundreds and hundreds of drum fishermen use double unis, albrights, slim beautys with 17/20 lb mono and 50 lb shock. Very few have any issues. Check the tag ends on the knot to make sure they aren't hanging up.
> 
> ...


Nah, just for guppies and Norwegian spot


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

lil red jeep said:


> Agghhh. now you went and left the door open!


Someone better close it then so you don't wonder off and get lost again...Pop...


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

What knot are you using to join the two lines together and what brand leader material are you using? Is it leader material or mono line from an ordinary spool of line?


----------



## KevinImX0 (Dec 25, 2011)

Fishman said:


> What knot are you using to join the two lines together and what brand leader material are you using? Is it leader material or mono line from an ordinary spool of line?


its a 15 lb monofilament main line to a 50lb monofilament shock leader. 

Spider hitch to a no name knot ( bristol/yucatan ) 

not its not leader material, it is regular mono filament line

since everybody is saying it is okay, im about to just go 15lb monofilament with a 60lb power pro braid with a spider hitch to a no name but with more turns. 

Lets see how it goes.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

if you're running 15lb mono to 65lb pp, you shouldn't need to double either of them. 

they're basically the same diameter. 

why not just run a uni-to-uni?


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Kevin,,, sorry but I havent read every post so just what are you fishing for again??


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Shooter he's after croaker, bluefish, and the like


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

I was wondering with 60lb braid as a shock leader,,,, now wondering if he is going to be usen a spinner??? I want to see the pics first time he goes to cast with that finger hooked over the line and it slips 

Yea I use braid on my smaller spinners but I also aint using a heavy rod and heavy weights,,, oh yea and I do keep tape in the box to cover casten finger


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

yep hes usng a spinner. Thats why i use atleast a 130lb braid topper and a glove


----------



## KevinImX0 (Dec 25, 2011)

NC KingFisher said:


> yep hes usng a spinner. Thats why i use atleast a 130lb braid topper and a glove


what is a braid topper. And i was going to wear one of those work gloves, with the palm side basically dipped in red paint or something of the like.... 

But now that you mention it... hmm i wonder how the guy who uses a 20lb mono main to a 200lb braid shock, casts his stuff. Cause he said he goes for sharks... and thats gotta be casting heavy. 

wow braid is starting to become more inconvenient than i thought...


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

wow. just... wow.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

opcorn: :beer:


----------



## KevinImX0 (Dec 25, 2011)

dudeondacouch said:


> wow. just... wow.


i mean im still thankful for the help and im still going to buy 60lb power pro and try this.


----------



## NASCAR (Jul 26, 2013)

50lbs Jinkai...


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

KevinImX0 said:


> what is a braid topper. .


A topshot. like a really long shock leader almost


----------



## Chris_Worthington (Jul 13, 2012)

I use the mittens my mother made me years ago to protect my fingers


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

NC KingFisher said:


> A topshot. like a really long shock leader almost


Now you have really confused some folks..


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

AbuMike said:


> Now you have really confused some folks..


I thought that was the goal


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> If the Uni Uni knot is too bulky on the 50#, try the new way I've been doing. Start with the 50# like you are tying a slim beauty with the double overhand and then run the 17 through the figure 8 and finish with the 17 making a uni around the 50.


I do the same thing but i'm using 20lb braid (6lb mono diameter) and do a 12 turn uni with the braid.


----------

